

For Edward Snowden: How to live in an airport - roldenburger
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mehran_Karimi_Nasseri

======
jere
Interesting. Much more interesting than
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_who_have_lived_a...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_who_have_lived_at_airports)

But not at all a how to guide.

